# What font does paypal use? Making a shirt...



## HugeCock (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey ya'all I am making a shirt to counter Paypals bad business practices and need to know what font that use. Anybody have any ideas? Oh and anybody know any good shirt places that will print my product? I have a few places but never hurts to find some more.


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 13, 2006)

is in Verdana w/ Bold + Italics


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 13, 2006)

Hell Ya you rock! Thanks a bunch! I am soooo getting sued...this is gonna be cool!


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 13, 2006)

Holding your money from a PS3 presale right?


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 13, 2006)

hey, huge cock... why are you against pay pal? i never had probs with them... i don't really know... enlighten me?


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(kingeightsix @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> hey, huge cock... why are you against pay pal? i never had probs with them... i don't really know... enlighten me?


They are holding money from PS3 presales.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 13, 2006)

I've never had any problems with paypal and I've been with them for years.  I must be one of the lucky ones as I've heard horror stories about them.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 15, 2006)

They've never done me wrong, in fact, they've made my life easier.

But anyways, I can't wait to see the final result H.C.!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 15, 2006)

They froze $240 or so in my account when I was purchasing some video games a few years back. I couldn't do anything about it, and the guy never got anything, and neither have I. They are jerks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still use it for small purchases, like $20 or so...


----------



## Hitto (Nov 15, 2006)

There was also that www.somethingawful.com incident during Katrina.
I quit my account after that story, but then, signed up again because I am a consumer whore


----------



## HugeCock (Nov 15, 2006)

They froze my account. Which is fine...really the problem is that they hold my money for 180 days....which is better. In the past they stole $1400 from me. Long story short is if your a seller beware, if your a buyer its all good. One big problem I had with the company was when I shipped a computer to an Aussie who told me he got it...well basically he told paypal he never got it, they asked me for a tracking number, i sent them the email of HIM saying he got it, no good...cause I didn't offer a tracking number they refunded him. For those that don't know when I was in the states its hard and expensive to ship anything out of the country besides USPS which doesn't offer tracking. Anyway I started doing $20 dollar purchase deals with them again and once again got screwed and have a locked account.



			
				QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 14 2006, 06:48 PM)]But anyways, I can't wait to see the final result H.C.!Â


Sadly I can't show the shirt here as it is quite vulgar.

The front I am working but will say something like
"I should have wore protection" all in text

the back will say
"When I got fucked by" and the paypal logo modified with a penis penetrating a girl. (This part is all done) I just am working on the slogan. .... I may sell the shirts on Ebay lol to be funny...maybe open another paypal account and collect money that way lol. Of course this is all not really to make money but to piss off Paypal. Me and the company are having serious words as I write this.


----------



## Timo710 (Nov 15, 2006)

Gaypal might be a hit under homosexual geeks.

Or something like : Cons are Gaypals with Paypal....

Either way Gaypal is a good diss to the company.


----------

